# Ammo



## series70guy (Jan 16, 2008)

All mine and my sons 45's are loaded with Federal 230gr Hydashock ammo. We both carried 230gr ball for awhile and then wised up to the Hydashock ammo.
Our local police department carried nothing but ball ammo for years in there 45's. We had the dumbest chief in the world. Now they carry Speer Dold Dot but it is in a Glock 22 .40 cal. (I am not trashing Glocks but I don't own or want to own one anytime soon.)Yikes, they alll wanted 45's again but remember my dumb chief statement.

Tim


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Nothing wrong with Hydra-Shoks. Nothing wrong with Golden Sabers. Nothing wrong with Glocks. Nothing wrong with .40. Not really sure there is much wrong with .45 hardball; it's been putting bad guys in the ground for almost a century now. All will work fine, assuming a decent shooter.

It's the Indian, not the arrow.


----------

